# Decadent Keto Peanut Butter Pie



## jcam222 (Oct 29, 2022)

Dessert kinda day. Keto Peanut Butter Pie. Rich , decadent and impossible to tell from the full sugar versions. Recipe is in the video. Keto, diabetic or low carbers you will love this. Made a few minor tweaks from when I posted this a couple years ago in a bigger cook.


----------



## tbern (Oct 29, 2022)

Looks amazing!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 29, 2022)

It looks real Jeff. I bet it does taste good.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 29, 2022)

tbern said:


> Looks amazing!





gmc2003 said:


> It looks real Jeff. I bet it does taste good.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks guys! It’s very rich. I’ve always loved peanut butter pie.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 30, 2022)

Looks great , nice picture shot
I am always in line for the dessert table

I also just smoked a Toffee apple Cake yesterday

David


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 30, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Looks great , nice picture shot
> I am always in line for the dessert table
> 
> I also just smoked a Toffee apple Cake yesterday
> ...


Thanks David, That cake sounds awesome


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 30, 2022)

Damn man . Fantastic .


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 30, 2022)

Yes Jeff , it was , I just posted it . nice cake , fresh tasting

David


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 30, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Yes Jeff , it was , I just posted it . nice cake , fresh tasting
> 
> David


Looks amazing. Hey 

 BrianGSDTexoma
  I saw you comment on Facebook you’ve made this a few times from my recipe. You made this peanut butter pie or did you make my silk cheesecake?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 31, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks amazing. Hey
> 
> BrianGSDTexoma
> I saw you comment on Facebook you’ve made this a few times from my recipe. You made this peanut butter pie or did you make my silk cheesecake?


Yes I made the peanut butter you posted some time ago a couple times and I also made the silk.


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 31, 2022)

Jeff that looks absolutely fantastic!! I agree that there's no telling the difference between "regular" pie and your keto version. Simply astonishing that you're able to make such a fantastic and comprehensive keto diet that nobody would ever be able to tell was keto. Hats off to you sir!!

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 31, 2022)

Man alive does this ever look great! I'll have to go back a few times so I can write everything down from the video. Might be too rich, I'll have to find out the hard way! RAY


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 31, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks amazing. Hey
> 
> BrianGSDTexoma
> I saw you comment on Facebook you’ve made this a few times from my recipe. You made this peanut butter pie or did you make my silk cheesecake?


I went back and looked and it was the Silk one I have made couple times.  I need to do this one!!!


----------



## Dave in AZ (Oct 31, 2022)

Ok, this looks great, and promising for my diet!  Thx


Edit... just thought I would mention, in case the poster is unaware...because this Youtube is posted as content "made for kids", you are unable to Save it on Youtube for later reference.  Also cant Save to Playlist, or Save To Watch Later.

Not sure flagging this as kids content is worth losing the ability for folks to save your recipe?  Keto diet Recipes are usually made by and for adults anyways, and if there is one thing folks want to save and bookmark for later reference, it is a recipe.


----------



## robrpb (Oct 31, 2022)

Looks good Jeff.

I have made gluten free peanut butter pies and a couple semi-keto (used Jif creamy peanut butter). I didn't care much for the flavor of the crust. Before Oreo started selling their Oreo pie crusts I would crush the Oreos in a blender for the crust. Thinking about that I thought that if the cookies for the crust were baked it would taste much better. I searched and tried several different recipes I found online before coming across one I liked.


----------



## robrpb (Oct 31, 2022)

Looks good Jeff.

I have made gluten free peanut butter pies and a couple semi-keto (used Jif creamy peanut butter). I didn't care much for the flavor of the crust. Before Oreo started selling their Oreo pie crusts I would crush the Oreos in a blender for the crust. Thinking about that I thought that if the cookies for the crust were baked it would taste much better. That is what I found lacking in an unbaked crust. I searched and tried several different recipes I found online before coming across one that I liked. Below is the recipe I found and use for anyone that cares to make the cookies for the crust.

For the keto oreo cookies​
144 g almond flour
37 g cocoa powder
13 g black cocoa powder or simply more regular cocoa
3/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon xanthan gum
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon espresso powder or instant coffee (optional)
80 g unsalted grass-fed butter at room temperature
128 g erythritol
1 egg

INSTRUCTIONS
​
Add almond flour, cocoa powder, xanthan gum, salt, baking soda and espresso powder (optional) to a medium bowl. Whisk until thoroughly combined and set aside.
Begin to cream butter in a large bowl with an electric mixer, 1-2 minutes. Add in sweetener and continue to beat until thoroughly mixed and much of the sweetener has dissolved (3-5 minutes). 
Add in egg, mixing until just incorporated. The mixture will appear slightly 'broken' (i.e. not thoroughly smooth). 
With your mixer on low, add in half of your flour mixture- mixing until just incorporated. Mix in the rest.
Wrap cookie dough with cling film (saran wrap) and refrigerate for 1 hour (or overnight).
Preheat oven to 350°F/180°C and line a baking tray with parchment paper.
Roll out the dough between two pieces of parchment paper until nice and thin. Cutout the rounds (Oreos are roughly 1 3/4 inches in diameter). 
Transfer cutout cookies onto prepared baking tray and place in the freezer for 15 minutes prior to baking. 
Bake for 8-12 minutes. Since the cookies are dark already and you can't guide yourself by color, we suggest doing a trial with one cookie if possible. When ready, the cookies will have puffed somewhat and smell amazing (this is our best cue here), but you'll want to push the baking time to get them nice and crisp. So just keep an eye out for them.
Allow to cool for ten minutes before transferring to a cooling rack. Allow to cool completely, as they'll continue to crunch up (because of the sugar alcohol, this may take a few hours!). 

I don't take the time to cut them into cookies because I am only going to crush them for the crust, so I just roll out the dough and bake them in large irregular pieces. I bake them a little longer than the recipe calls for so they get more crispy. I do use the black cocoa powder, I like the dark color of the crust. I have found that these cookies don't taste that bad by themselves, though not an Oreo, but they are gluten free and Keto friendly. 

Rob


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 31, 2022)

Dave in AZ said:


> Ok, this looks great, and promising for my diet!  Thx
> 
> 
> Edit... just thought I would mention, in case the poster is unaware...because this Youtube is posted as content "made for kids", you are unable to Save it on Youtube for later reference.  Also cant Save to Playlist, or Save To Watch Later.
> ...


Thanks! I am pretty new to the video stuff. I’ll definitely quit doing that. I’ll have to see if I can change the few I have.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 31, 2022)

robrpb said:


> Looks good Jeff.
> 
> I have made gluten free peanut butter pies and a couple semi-keto (used Jif creamy peanut butter). I didn't care much for the flavor of the crust. Before Oreo started selling their Oreo pie crusts I would crush the Oreos in a blender for the crust. Thinking about that I thought that if the cookies for the crust were baked it would taste much better. That is what I found lacking in an unbaked crust. I searched and tried several different recipes I found online before coming across one that I liked. Below is the recipe I found and use for anyone that cares to make the cookies for the crust.
> 
> ...


These sound good! I might try using them to make a keto version of Dirt pudding.


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 31, 2022)

Oh man! That is insane! You need your own Keto cook book, I’d crush a whole pan of that and I’m already OD’d on Halloween candy! Awesome post Jeff!


----------



## Dave in AZ (Oct 31, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Oh man! That is insane! You need your own Keto cook book, I’d crush a whole pan of that and I’m already OD’d on Halloween candy! Awesome post Jeff!


Totally!  Now I'm messing around teying to figure out how to follow Jeff so I see all his posts!  This might be the key to fitting back into my whole old wardrobe! ;)


----------



## robrpb (Nov 1, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> These sound good! I might try using them to make a keto version of Dirt pudding.



Let me know how you like them in your Dirt pudding.

Rob


----------

